# Clock standing position



## Cameron Ray (Mar 8, 2019)

Hi!
I’m going to George School Open 2019 in May and I am competing in Clock. So what I do know is that according to the WCA regulations, before starting the timer, you must put the clock in a a standing position. Now I have a question.

Can the clock be leaning yet standing, or does it have to be perfectly standing up?


----------



## VIBE_ZT (Mar 8, 2019)

Cameron Ray said:


> Hi!
> I’m going to George School Open 2019 in May and I am competing in Clock. So what I do know is that according to the WCA regulations, before starting the timer, you must put the clock in a a standing position. Now I have a question.
> 
> Can the clock be leaning yet standing, or does it have to be perfectly standing up?



The clock has to be standing upright because the pins are considered part of the scramble and if it were to lay on its side then the pins would all be pushed up against the table. So as long it isn't on the flat faces and on the side, then any orientation is okay. This orientation is based on how the solver prefers it, so the 12 could be pointing down or right or up or whatever. 

So as long as the pins aren't touching the table, you're good.


----------

